# Average Growth rate?



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Just curious what a "good" growth rate would be on an 8 week old wether kid? 
I have one right now that was 5.8 lbs at birth and he is 28 lbs now at only 6 weeks old. He just looks thick and I'm thinking of showing him as a wether. The funny thing is.... he is out of my mini silky buck and a small sized fainter doe. His brother is a silky... thick but short and hairy. This boy however is long, tall and HEAVY.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I don't know what the average growth weight is but he sounds like he is doing awesome good luck.


----------

